# EIT



## melisad427 (Nov 30, 2010)

I wanted to know if not having an undergrad in Engineering will hurt my job prospects?

I have a double major biology and environmental science B.S degree and recently got a Master in Engineering ( Environmental Engineeering) from a fairly good and respected engineering school.

I am looking for a job in consulting or goverment, but not truly interested in design work unless its necessary.

I have not found a job yet in the nyc/long island area due to the ecomony for entry level candidates,

I want to know if my background is hurting me being qualified for Environmental Engineer/Scientist positions.

ALso, in order to take the EIT need to work 2 years, but want to know if not going for a eit or pe will hurt my future job and salary prospects..

thanks


----------



## twindadtodd (Dec 1, 2010)

melisad427 said:


> I wanted to know if not having an undergrad in Engineering will hurt my job prospects?I have a double major biology and environmental science B.S degree and recently got a Master in Engineering ( Environmental Engineeering) from a fairly good and respected engineering school.
> 
> I am looking for a job in consulting or goverment, but not truly interested in design work unless its necessary.
> 
> ...


I took a similar path with an undergraduate degree in Geology and Master's degree in Environmental Engineering from a well respected school. This was years ago, but I didn't have any problems and I think employers would actually want your more diverse background. Environmental Engineering is such a diverse field that relevant educational experience in the core sciences that encompass the "field" (i.e. biology, geology, chemistry) are definetely a bonus. For example, I deal exclusively with remediation and that's generally not taught in any depth in an undergraduate Environmental Engieering program. You get more exposure to it in a Master's program and 95% is on the job training/learning.

If you're looking to go into consulting then not getting your EIT or PE could definetely hinder your future job prospects, but I don't think the fact that you need to wait 2 years to take the EIT would hinder your current job hunt.


----------



## ErichB (Dec 15, 2010)

melisad427 said:


> ALso, in order to take the EIT need to work 2 years, but want to know if not going for a eit or pe will hurt my future job and salary prospects..


Not going for your EIT or PE doesn't necessarily hurt your future job or salary prospects, but in some cases, having a PE does improve your career outlook.

Since you are in the Environmental Engineering field, I would strongly recommend you to go for your PE license. It will certainly open more opportunities for you in the future.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 15, 2010)

If you want to go into municiple work - water, wastewater, etc. They you should deffinately get the EIT &amp; PE. To get the exprience req., typically you have to work under the supervision of a PE.

There is a ton of environmental / civil engineering work in NY (openings maybe hard to come by).


----------



## humner (Dec 16, 2010)

jv21 said:


> If you want to go into municiple work - water, wastewater, etc. They you should deffinately get the EIT &amp; PE. To get the exprience req., typically you have to work under the supervision of a PE.
> There is a ton of environmental / civil engineering work in NY (openings maybe hard to come by).


I am on here at Sappers recommendation that those of us who passed the FE see if we can offer any advice.

I can speak on that, I have been working for NYC in engineering for almost 15 years now. Passed my FE a couple of years back, nothing changed for me when I got that. I am hoping that with the PE I will be able to apply for better positions. Good luck in your endeavors, and don't be afraid to post any other questions here.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 16, 2010)

humner said:


> jv21 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to go into municiple work - water, wastewater, etc. They you should deffinately get the EIT &amp; PE. To get the exprience req., typically you have to work under the supervision of a PE.
> ...



maybe not the FE, but the PE will and the FE is a stepping block to the PE.

I used to work for one of NYC's prime consultants in the enviro field and got a 25% raise after getting my FE (durring normal raise time). Needless to say I walked around in a daze of amazment after (never expected it) but it happened. Subsiquent raises were about 9% each year. I think the policy was about 10% for pass + anual raise


----------



## Charlrgs (Dec 22, 2010)

If your looking for a government job, then its not what you know but WHO you know. Also being a veteran or minority goes a long way. Good luck


----------

